# Sending money via paypal?



## joevdenne (Jun 1, 2014)

Me and the wife want to send about $1000 US to her family to make some repairs on their home. I was thinking that a safe way would be Paypal. I would transfer from my bank to paypal. Then to her family member's paypal where the money would be exchanged into pesos as well. They could then transfer from their own paypal in pesos to their bank account in pesos. I have used Western Union in the past for smaller amounts. But, those little WU offices are run by scammers that always try to add little "fees." Anyone else try my "paypal" method? Thanks. And yes, there is about a 50% chance the money will be used on the house like they claim. But, I really do not care.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't know many locals with a bank account. That is why WU and Xoom are so popular. 

But if they have a Paypal it should work fine.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Moneygram seems to not have all the fee drama when they pick-up. Just need to make sure there's a pickup location in their town. You can send it at any Wal-Mart. $9 flat fee up to $500.

WU might keep a peso or two per dollar I've seen. There's a sign with the daily WU rate at some pickup places. But we used WU a couple weeks ago and they were given what the receipt told me they'd get so....it's the typical PI crap shoot I suppose.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

There are lots of on line remittance companies.

I use worldremit.com

You can send money ( amounts per time and daily limits vary by country but from Canada I can send $cdn995 and up to $CDN 5970 a day, is about 39,000 one time and over 200,00 p dqaily)

The pick up can be a wide variety opf banks and or the LBC. ( Watch sending more than about 40 000 p as sometimes a smaller LBC will not have the cash)


Fee is about $CDN 14 per large transaction.

If you have a bank account at the bank you send it through you can get cash and deposit right then and there.

Last time I looked paypal was $40 per transaction to Philippines


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> I don't know many locals with a bank account. That is why WU and Xoom are so popular.
> 
> But if they have a Paypal it should work fine.


We now use Xoom mostly, and Wells Fargo global remittance for bank to bank


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Nickleback99 said:


> We now use Xoom mostly, and Wells Fargo global remittance for bank to bank


We use Remit Home for bank to bank. 10 bucks.


----------



## edward222 (Jan 30, 2015)

Just go directly in the authorized Paypal money transfer,
Paypal have a good security and a good reputation as a company, so,
what ever amount of money you want to transfer you can guarantee that your money is safe.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Before we used WU but it's a pain to collect.
Now we use Xoom. Cheaper. Faster.


----------



## mrbobo (Dec 11, 2014)

How many days for a bank to bank?


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

mrbobo said:


> How many days for a bank to bank?


On my experience, depending on the bank and the amount it could take 3 days to two weeks. That's why I use Xoom which takes minutes on amounts up to $3000USD


----------



## sunandsands (Feb 4, 2015)

Paypal will do. I'm able to use it conveniently, especially in Thailand and here in Manila. Cheaper and hassle-free. If the one you're sending the funds to doesn't have a PayPal account, make sure to send it through Western Union or Cebuana/M Lhuiller. They're legit and funds are received in as fast as half an hour.


----------

